# Uber killer app: undetectable GPS spoofer



## nickd8775

If Uber rolls out the Charlotte surge nationwide, I will roll out my GPS spoofing app nationwide. It runs on a jail broken iPhone. It will simulate a route with the longest route possible while you actually drive the shortest route. The purpose is to milk Uber, not overcharge the passengers.
It's based on a modification of PokemonGo++. A spoofing app for the game. I have gotten a few Pokemon accounts to level 40 without them getting banned using my script to generate GPS routes.
It's actually hard for Uber or any other app to detect GPS spoofing if it's done right. Real life GPS data has jitter from GPS errors, and the altitude matches the actual altitude. Fake GPS data usually has no jitter and the altitude is the exact same. I can dynamically generate a GPX file using the Google maps API that will follow a long route between two points.
I've never actually tested it with the Uber driver app yet


----------



## Uber's Guber

Couldn’t Uber compare driver gps to the pax gps when auditing a trip?


----------



## nickd8775

Uber's Guber said:


> Couldn't Uber compare driver gps to the pax gps when auditing a trip?


Having used a packet sniffer while on an Uber ride as a passenger, the passenger app doesn't communicate with the Uber server when it is not in the foreground.
I'm not recommending this, but there are devices that violate FCC laws that could be used to prevent the passenger phone from getting a GPS signal, or any cell signal.


----------



## #professoruber

Uber's Guber said:


> Couldn't Uber compare driver gps to the pax gps when auditing a trip?


That is if the Rider has their phone or actually orders the ride.

In the early days of Uber the riders device actually calculated the fare which obviously uber found issues with this approach so the device was required on the ride.

A strategy that can be easily implemented is to go into airplane mode for every trip which forces uber to expend resources to adjust fares to the their estimated.

I realized this as I get a couple trips a week where the trip is not calculated correctly which I think the app is losing access to the device location when in the background. All those fares are adjusted in my favor based on Uber's estimated fare.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber needs no help LOSING MONEY !


----------



## Robkaaa

The only problem is that Uber deactivates drivers that take longer routes after certain percentage.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Robkaaa said:


> The only problem is that Uber deactivates drivers that take longer routes after certain percentage.


That is a bold statement! Post the source and no hearsay.
I have long hauled for very close to a year now.
FUber has been in a deficit with most of my rides.


----------



## Robkaaa

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That is a bold statement! Post the source and no hearsay.
> I have long hauled for very close to a year now.
> FUber has been in a deficit with most of my rides.


Ask d0n...
Your long haul must be over certain percentage of your total number of rides. There are plenty of rules that are not written, but Uber and Lyft keep deactivating drivers for these unwritten rules.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Robkaaa said:


> Ask d0n...
> Your long haul must be over certain percentage of your total number of rides. There are plenty of rules that are not written, but Uber and Lyft keep deactivating drivers for these unwritten rules.


He was last seen here in 2017! Good source!
Like I said, post your source.


----------



## Robkaaa

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> He was last seen here in 2017! Good source!
> Like I said, post your source.


Your personal experience will be the source. Keeps us posted of how you keep long hauling uber


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Robkaaa said:


> Your personal experience will be the source. Keeps us posted of how you keep long hauling uber


So, you have no source other than a deactivated driver that most likely did not say the actual truth about his deactivation. 
FUber is the biggest scam on earth, they scam you, me & every rider. They calculate the fare on the longest route and send the driver on the shortest. Why on earth would I not scam the scammers?!
I have been at this for nearly 4(four) years and you all making things up without actual truths needs to stop!


----------



## Robkaaa

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, you have no source other than a deactivated driver that most likely did not say the actual truth about his deactivation.
> FUber is the biggest scam on earth, they scam you, me & every rider. They calculate the fare on the longest route and send the driver on the shortest. Why on earth would I not scam the scammers?!
> I have been at this for nearly 4(four) years and you all making things up without actual truths needs to stop!


Upfront pricing was introduced about 6-8 month ago, so you have a lot more trips than a new driver, but eventually you will reach your mark. Thank you for your response.


----------



## IERide

nickd8775 said:


> there are devices that violate FCC laws that could be used to prevent the passenger phone from getting a GPS signal, or any cell signal.


Seems that those devices would also prevent your phone (2-3 feet away from the pax phone) from getting any GPS or cell signal as well.. So how would that work?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Robkaaa said:


> Upfront pricing was introduced about 6-8 month ago, so you have a lot more trips than a new driver, but eventually you will reach your mark. Thank you for your response.


We are not talking about upfront pricing!
We were discussing long hauling in case your memory fails you. 
Have a good life!!! Tap "ignore"


----------



## Uber's Guber

IERide said:


> Seems that those devices would also prevent your phone (2-3 feet away from the pax phone) from getting any GPS or cell signal as well.. So how would that work?


That was my next question. I've seen commuters use those devices on trains to shut loud cell phone users up. They buy the devices online from China. It disrupts the cellular signal for everyone within the radius.


----------



## kcdrvr15

Uber's Guber said:


> That was my next question. I've seen commuters use those devices on trains to shut loud cell phone users up. They buy the devices online from China. It disrupts the cellular signal for everyone within the radius.


handheld cellphone jammers, $10,000 civil penelty fine from the FCC. wouldn't try it, homeland security has mobile devices that will detect cell phone jammers.


----------



## Uber's Guber

kcdrvr15 said:


> handheld cellphone jammers, $10,000 civil penelty fine from the FCC. wouldn't try it, homeland security has mobile devices that will detect cell phone jammers.


That's correct they are illegal. There was a school who installed one to thwart cell phones usage on school grounds, and they were ordered to remove the device.


----------



## Robkaaa

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> We are not talking about upfront pricing!
> We were discussing long hauling in case your memory fails you.
> Have a good life!!! Tap "ignore"


Uber didn't care ylong hauls before upfront pricing because customers were paying for time and distance. Since upfront pricing was introduced, most cases Uber pays for extra miles out of it's pocket. Here is an example.


----------



## nickd8775

Robkaaa said:


> Uber didn't care ylong hauls before upfront pricing because customers were paying for time and distance. Since upfront pricing was introduced, most cases Uber pays for extra miles out of it's pocket. Here is an example.


I have been long hauling for over a year. Not even a warning from Uber. I also haven't gotten fare adjustments from passengers either. I am usually proactive and I have Uber refund the passenger if I notice that my long haul increased the passenger fare, and I figure that the passenger isn't getting his company to pay for the ride. I'm not out to cheat the customer, I want to reduce Uber's cut. 
I am also proud of getting a navigation report every week


----------



## Uberjunky

nickd8775 said:


> I have been long hauling for over a year. Not even a warning from Uber. I also haven't gotten fare adjustments from passengers either. I am usually proactive and I have Uber refund the passenger if I notice that my long haul increased the passenger fare, and I figure that the passenger isn't getting his company to pay for the ride. I'm not out to cheat the customer, I want to reduce Uber's cut.
> I am also proud of getting a navigation report every week


Would you please share me your technique? 
I bought an expensive car to drive for Black/ SUV and been sitting at the lot for 3 hours after it became 1-5. Please help me before I kill myself.


----------



## tohunt4me

kcdrvr15 said:


> handheld cellphone jammers, $10,000 civil penelty fine from the FCC. wouldn't try it, homeland security has mobile devices that will detect cell phone jammers.


They ESPECIALLY do not like " airwave tampering" near airports . . .


----------



## Robkaaa

Uberjunky said:


> Would you please share me your technique?
> I bought an expensive car to drive for Black/ SUV and been sitting at the lot for 3 hours after it became 1-5. Please help me before I kill myself.


This was the dumbest thing to do.
Ride-sharing 101: never buy a car for ride-sharing if you be struggling without ride-sharing.
Ride-sharing 102: never sit in an airport queue if you can't hack the queue.
Since you've already put your self in this position, find a successful longtime Uber lux driver and beg them to teach you.
Good luck hermano


----------



## Uberjunky

Robkaaa said:


> This was the dumbest thing to do.
> Ride-sharing 101: never buy a car for ride-sharing if you be struggling without ride-sharing.
> Ride-sharing 102: never sit in an airport queue if you can't hack the queue.
> Since you've already put your self in this position, find a successful longtime Uber lux driver and beg them to teach you.
> Good luck hermano


Please teach me. I will give you 20% of my profits.


----------



## kcdrvr15

Uber's Guber said:


> That was my next question. I've seen commuters use those devices on trains to shut loud cell phone users up. They buy the devices online from China. It disrupts the cellular signal for everyone within the radius.


I've got one of those devices, used it in the middle east when I was traveling, put it in my backpack, turned it on just before every checkpoint. But I won't risk using it that way, $10,000 fine.


----------



## Robkaaa

Uberjunky said:


> Please teach me. I will give you 20% of my profits.


I'm sorry, but Uber driver life is little bit harder.
I can give you one free advise though. Make friends with d0n


----------



## tohunt4me

kcdrvr15 said:


> I've got one of those devices, used it in the middle east when I was traveling, put it in my backpack, turned it on just before every checkpoint. But I won't risk using it that way, $10,000 fine.


Scrubbing up electronic fingerprints & footprints you sly dog you !
The Satelitte saw you ANYWAY . . .


----------



## Uberjunky

Robkaaa said:


> I'm sorry, but Uber driver life is little bit harder.
> I can give you one free advise though. Make friends with d0n


It says the user profile is not available.


----------



## The Entomologist

nickd8775 said:


> If Uber rolls out the Charlotte surge nationwide, I will roll out my GPS spoofing app nationwide. It runs on a jail broken iPhone. It will simulate a route with the longest route possible while you actually drive the shortest route. The purpose is to milk Uber, not overcharge the passengers.
> It's based on a modification of PokemonGo++. A spoofing app for the game. I have gotten a few Pokemon accounts to level 40 without them getting banned using my script to generate GPS routes.
> It's actually hard for Uber or any other app to detect GPS spoofing if it's done right. Real life GPS data has jitter from GPS errors, and the altitude matches the actual altitude. Fake GPS data usually has no jitter and the altitude is the exact same. I can dynamically generate a GPX file using the Google maps API that will follow a long route between two points.
> I've never actually tested it with the Uber driver app yet


Interesting but a bit too late... GPS spoofers already work and have worked for a while in both apps, the process of making them work is rather complex and requires special phones, this is for android though, I think apple has lesser security now so hack away.

Let me know if you can get it to work on android.


OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That is a bold statement! Post the source and no hearsay.
> I have long hauled for very close to a year now.
> FUber has been in a deficit with most of my rides.


They do deactivate for long routes, had 2 friends deactivated for that but they were reverted after a few months, they probably realized the lawsuit implications of deactivating people for long hauling without concrete proof.


----------



## Ruber

Is it even still possible? I’ll pay for the info on spoofing. PM me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

nickd8775 said:


> If Uber rolls out the Charlotte surge nationwide, I will roll out my GPS spoofing app nationwide. It runs on a jail broken iPhone. It will simulate a route with the longest route possible while you actually drive the shortest route. The purpose is to milk Uber, not overcharge the passengers.
> It's based on a modification of PokemonGo++. A spoofing app for the game. I have gotten a few Pokemon accounts to level 40 without them getting banned using my script to generate GPS routes.
> It's actually hard for Uber or any other app to detect GPS spoofing if it's done right. Real life GPS data has jitter from GPS errors, and the altitude matches the actual altitude. Fake GPS data usually has no jitter and the altitude is the exact same. I can dynamically generate a GPX file using the Google maps API that will follow a long route between two points.
> I've never actually tested it with the Uber driver app yet


Hmmm.... I dislike Uber as much as the next man, but even I would have to rule out fraud. Which is what this is.

Having said that, I could not criticise you if you put this into action. Uber lies and deceives both drivers and pax, so fraud isn't beyond the realms of forgiveness in my book. It's on a much, much lesser scale, but it's like the kiddie fiddlers who get whacked in jail - two wrongs don't make a right but nobody loses any sleep over the retaliation.


----------



## Uberjunky

Damn.


----------



## The Entomologist

Uberjunky said:


> Damn.


Hahaha, good one and so simple to use/impossible to detect.


----------



## wareagle30

Instead of milking each fare an extra mile or so wouldnt it be better to hustle, drop off the PAX and get another fare in the care?


----------



## Solodriver

You know, if we all could stick together we could demand what we all thought is fair fare. But we don’t, instead people fantasize about ****ing them back. Granted, Uber and businesses do it to all of us, as a standard practice. It is our job to unite and demand better, together. Being underhanded or retaliating using the same low class mentality only breeds more of the same and is just a vicious cycle. For all intents and purposes, I do realize my suggestion is really a fantasy. I mean, when was the last time America stood together strong enough to effectively change anything they felt like doing? I mean, everyone dislikes Walmart’s treatment of employees, but most still support that anyway. The disconnect people have with the power of their choices and taking responsibility for their own actions never ceases to baffle me. Anyway, rant over. Good luck to all of you, and I hope this hasn’t been too much. It is not intended to do anything but cause some thought of things maybe not thought about before.


----------



## BobMarley

So, what could one do with this? Only thing I can think of is jump the queue at the airport. Ie put yourself in the queue and then drive there to get ahead.


----------



## The Entomologist

BobMarley said:


> So, what could one do with this? Only thing I can think of is jump the queue at the airport. Ie put yourself in the queue and then drive there to get ahead.


The reason Uber and Lyft decided to wage war on spoofing wasn't because of fairness among drivers, it was because of the ramifications it could cause potentially, I was the first the started this exploitation of the system not just as plain spoofing but in other creative manners, the darknet recently caught up and uses spoofing at it's fullest, uber doesn't really suffer for it but Lyft does because it's too easy to use stolen credit cards on their platform, uber at this point is a mule, though.


----------



## emdeplam

Not smart. Plus it is trivial for Uber to know each of you in this thread


----------



## Lissetti

emdeplam said:


> Not smart. Plus it is trivial for Uber to know each of you in this thread


Welcome back Em :smiles:. It's been quiet without you.:biggrin:


----------



## emdeplam

Lissetti said:


> Welcome back Em :smiles:. It's been quiet without you.:biggrin:


It's like 180 days of change on UP, with a brand new app designed by drivers for drivers?


----------



## Lissetti

emdeplam said:


> It's like 180 days of change on UP, with a brand new app designed by drivers for drivers?


Software update. Xenforo 2.1 rolled out. Time to upgrade. Designed by Xenforo developers.....not drivers.... :biggrin:Got a lot more features. Check it out.


----------



## The Entomologist

emdeplam said:


> Not smart. Plus it is trivial for Uber to know each of you in this thread


Lol, true enough for those who did not follow the forum's tips of not using their names, emails and such.

I do however.. assume the OP was smart enough to port a hack therefore he is smart enough to stay concealed.


----------



## emdeplam

Lissetti said:


> Software update. Xenforo 2.1 rolled out. Time to upgrade. Got a lot more features. Check it out.


?? checked it. I am a closet Soulcaliber nut ?


----------



## Cableguynoe

emdeplam said:


> Not smart. Plus it is trivial for Uber to know each of you in this thread


But everything I say in this forum is a lie.
I don't really touch the drunk ladies.


----------



## Kuang

nickd8775 said:


> If Uber rolls out the Charlotte surge nationwide, I will roll out my GPS spoofing app nationwide. It runs on a jail broken iPhone. It will simulate a route with the longest route possible while you actually drive the shortest route. The purpose is to milk Uber, not overcharge the passengers.
> It's based on a modification of PokemonGo++. A spoofing app for the game. I have gotten a few Pokemon accounts to level 40 without them getting banned using my script to generate GPS routes.
> It's actually hard for Uber or any other app to detect GPS spoofing if it's done right. Real life GPS data has jitter from GPS errors, and the altitude matches the actual altitude. Fake GPS data usually has no jitter and the altitude is the exact same. I can dynamically generate a GPX file using the Google maps API that will follow a long route between two points.
> I've never actually tested it with the Uber driver app yet


Are you programmer or Uber's driver ? IF you were programmer, why do you drive for Uber ? OR you are baiting the driver who is idiot and will get a deactivation.


----------

